# Sheldon is Open...



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

Stop by on my way home today and saw that they opened the gates to sheldon.:walkingsm

Pics:


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I keep hearing about this place where is it located at.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's just east of East Sam Houston Parkway between Garrett Road and Highway 90


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good to see it has come up, I have not fished there in years. In 1976 TPW stocked 246 red fish in the lake. I think it was the first freshwater lake in Texas to have them stocked in. I dont remember what year it was but I think it was in the late 70s the lake was drained. I went there and they were letting people take the fish out that were left in small ponds. People had john boats full of fish, turtles. The Aligators were all in small ponds, one guy came down there and had a snagging rig on a saltwater pole. I asked him what he was going to do with that, he pointed to an aligator about 8ft long and he said he was going to snag it. I thought to myself yea right, well after about 6 casts he had it hooked up. He fought it for some time and drug it up on the bank, he then cut the line and let it go. For about a week the only fish that could survive in the small ponds were gar and grinnel. I must have caught 20 grinnel one day and as many gar. It was amazing the amount of LMBs and crappie and catfish that were in there. Does anybody else remember what year that was and have any stories.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i remember as a kid before Alicia came in they had it drained down and had bull dosser in there working the levy system and just in time if i remember right i was like 4 I think just remember "screaming at my dad that guy would scare all the fish away with that big tractor" lol my dad used to run the machine shop next to the levy the big brown one next to the big white wielding shop. back before the day of cordless phones....dad went to southwestern bell and bought a spool of phone wire and ran it across "pine-land" aka reservoir road through the ditch up and over the levy and set up a shop phone there so he could fish and take orders for the machine shop wow I'm making myself feel old lol sad3sm lol I know i know i'm only in my 30's but still


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

So what do you fish for there and what if any are the limits on the type of boat that can be put in there?


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

what to fish for....pretty much any fresh water fish Texas has plus some other weird things you would be shocked to see who knows whats in that swamp....man i miss living out there....well how it used to be before they put that **** beltway through and all the **** pipe yards and all the trash that moved in out there. miss the good oh days when nothing but good oh boys and river/swamp rats lived out there....
I do believe you are now allowed to launch any boat but if its over 10 hp your only allowed to ideal around the lake.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

molddaddy said:


> So what do you fish for there and what if any are the limits on the type of boat that can be put in there?


Nothing. There's no fish in there at all


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

I spent a lot of time (3-4 days a week) out there in 1980-82. Had a little 12' flat bottom boat with a 5 hp motor. Usually got there about 6:00 am and stayed until about 9:00 am. Would catch 6-8 LMB daily. Never used anything but top-waters year round.

Been back 100's of times since 1982 until 2010. Never caught another fish there after Nov-Dec 82. I guess my luck ran out. My brother says we caught them all.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

No fish in there what so ever. Stay away.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

DickyT said:


> *My brother says we caught them all*.


yall did, there are no fish left in that lake


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

In the summer time I used to go there to gather the lotus seeds. Don't see too much lotus plants growing from those pictures


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Good to see it has come up, I have not fished there in years. In 1976 TPW stocked 246 red fish in the lake. I think it was the first freshwater lake in Texas to have them stocked in. I dont remember what year it was but I think it was in the late 70s the lake was drained. I went there and they were letting people take the fish out that were left in small ponds. People had john boats full of fish, turtles. The Aligators were all in small ponds, one guy came down there and had a snagging rig on a saltwater pole. I asked him what he was going to do with that, he pointed to an aligator about 8ft long and he said he was going to snag it. I thought to myself yea right, well after about 6 casts he had it hooked up. He fought it for some time and drug it up on the bank, he then cut the line and let it go. For about a week the only fish that could survive in the small ponds were gar and grinnel. I must have caught 20 grinnel one day and as many gar. It was amazing the amount of LMBs and crappie and catfish that were in there. Does anybody else remember what year that was and have any stories.


 Mike, I lived off I-10 east and Normandy, for about 10 years. We tube fished Sheldon many many times. Lots of Big LMB, and gators. Much fun 'til the gators got too aggresive!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> yall did, there are no fish left in that lake


 ROFL.... so say the guys that fish the Bass Tourney every Thursday.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Dang, do I know all y'all? I lived in Sheldon and Woodforest since 1950. Then moved to Liberty in 1993.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> ROFL.... so say the guys that fish the Bass Tourney every Thursday.


That wasn't me. Wrong guy:biggrin:


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

redexpress said:


> Dang, do I know all y'all? I lived in Sheldon and Woodforest since 1950. Then moved to Liberty in 1993.


I don't think you would know me. I did grow up in north shore but have lived in Sheldon the last 6 years. If you grew up in north shore you might know my parents or aunts and uncles. They are all products of north shore education


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

OH **** HERE IT GOES WE'RE GOING TO COUSIN UP IN A BIT AINT WE LOL :cheers:


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

shanesdad said:


> OH **** HERE IT GOES WE'RE GOING TO COUSIN UP IN A BIT AINT WE LOL :cheers:


HA!HA!:birthday2 ONLY IN TEXAS!!!!HAHAHALOLOL


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Artist said:


> HA!HA!:birthday2 ONLY IN TEXAS!!!!HAHAHALOLOL


I thought Arkansas danced that way?


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

any of yall ever wonder if we played against each other in high school? :texasflag


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably not.......I grew up off Wallisville as a kid and went to Furr H.S. Moved to Sheldon when Parkway Forest was built, then to Woodforest, then to Sheldon again (East Jayhawk), then Liberty...


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

shanesdad said:


> oh **** here it goes we're going to cousin up in a bit aint we lol :cheers:


"cousin-up!" Now that there's funny.......


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Only bites I get out there are from mosquitos! No fish and over infested with Mosquitos. Best advice I could give is to avoid that place like the plague!!!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Was out there with KVD last week... He couldn't even catch a dink.

You guys must have caught them all


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually there is some good fish in the place but the theives make it a bad place to go. There was a post on another forum about 2 vehicles being broke into yesterday. Looks like the local trash is at it again. I guess it has warmed up enough for them to come out and steal.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sheldon*

Fished sheldon yesterday. Two cars were broken into. Fishing was slow. Think we might have had some sort of die off this summer. Just don't know how shallow it got. The fish we caught were super skinny.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Judge for yourself. Bass, Crappie and Cats are on good. Water is pretty cleared up after rains and trolling would be your best choice to fish. Only choice. Fish are around brush and normally find them around 8'. Crappie.....

http://www.fishingnotes.com/lakeinfo.php?id=29946


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Trolling in 8' of water??? I think your transducer might be dangling beneath your boat about four to five feet. U might want to check it out. There is one section of water around 8' but you would have to make a constant, tight circle to stay in it. Trolling only choice to fish??? Do you mean drifting???


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Trolling*

Well maybe that is what I have been doing wrong. I will have to give trolling a try. Should I use DD22's or Hellbenders?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

10 oz lead balls to hold them deep....maybe 60ft hahahaha


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Texas rigged Zara spooks have been working well also! Ha Ha!


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't even attempt trolling unless you're using down-riggers.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wiil there be a tournament there again soon??


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

!troll!:rotfl:
Now that's funny


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Why did some of em get eatin ?


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Trolling actually works extremely well for Crappie on Sheldon.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> Good to see it has come up, I have not fished there in years. In 1976 TPW stocked 246 red fish in the lake. I think it was the first freshwater lake in Texas to have them stocked in. I dont remember what year it was but I think it was in the late 70s the lake was drained. I went there and they were letting people take the fish out that were left in small ponds. People had john boats full of fish, turtles. The Aligators were all in small ponds, one guy came down there and had a snagging rig on a saltwater pole. I asked him what he was going to do with that, he pointed to an aligator about 8ft long and he said he was going to snag it. I thought to myself yea right, well after about 6 casts he had it hooked up. He fought it for some time and drug it up on the bank, he then cut the line and let it go. For about a week the only fish that could survive in the small ponds were gar and grinnel. I must have caught 20 grinnel one day and as many gar. It was amazing the amount of LMBs and crappie and catfish that were in there. Does anybody else remember what year that was and have any stories.


They stocked reds, specks and flounder around 1960. Had signs around wanting reports on any caught but never heard of any. This was back when Bob Kemp and Mr. Beasley were the on-site biologist. They used to sit in a tin building by the exits and do fish surveys on what, how many and how big the fish being caught were.

And the gators started getting especially aggressive in the mid 70's when gators were on endangered list. They brought a bunch of gators from Hermann Zoo to put in the lake. Some were pretty good sized. All from the zoo had been hand fed and associated people with dinner being delivered. Started wading there in mid 50s and the gators that were there before the mid 70s that never bothered us.


----------

